

Pilot of Django Fellowship Program: A Retrospective - olasitarska
https://www.djangoproject.com/weblog/2015/jan/21/django-fellowship-retrospective/

======
chhantyal
That's lot of work done to maintain open source project.

There were recent threads why maintainers bundle crapware to support
themselves.

Companies (and we individual users) should definitely support this kind of
initiative to maintain healthy community
[https://www.djangoproject.com/fundraising/](https://www.djangoproject.com/fundraising/)

